# I knew she’d be mine the day I saw the add for her



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Sweet ride. In the top pic, it looks like the motor cowl has a fin on it. Mirage?


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Whistu said:


> View attachment 175820
> View attachment 175821
> View attachment 175822
> View attachment 175823
> ...


Very Nice!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Thats how the tahatsu cowl is designed, thats a sweet sled Man 👍😎Plum Purdy 😊👍

But your Right ,at that angle it looks like a fin ,maybe its that Hatsu 'Great White Edition" 🦈 😋


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

beautiful Skiff!!!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice--enjoy!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## kayakpicker (Apr 1, 2021)

Forgive me, for I have lusted in my heart.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Your not alone Brother, for i found myself admiring her stern 😋...


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Whats the length and beam?
Pretty skiff!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Beautiful lines.


----------



## Whistu (May 15, 2021)

backbone said:


> Whats the length and beam?
> Pretty skiff!


17’2” / 72”


----------



## Whistu (May 15, 2021)

Thanks all!


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Good luck with your new boat!! Simple and pretty, just the way I like them..


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Is this the GTX Model?


----------



## Whistu (May 15, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> Is this the GTX Model?


not 100% sure, possible. Has some similaritie.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks like you may need a tiller extension to stand and hold onto the grab bar?


----------



## Whistu (May 15, 2021)

Sublime said:


> Looks like you may need a tiller extension to stand and hold onto the grab bar?


 Came with one 🙂


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Wow what a great looking skiff, don't blame you for making it yours!


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Loved seeing this ride in Charleston!


----------



## Whistu (May 15, 2021)

dingoatemebaby said:


> Loved seeing this ride in Charleston!


She’s moved south to Florida the waters in SC just couldn’t contain her!


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the location of the livewell!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Beautiful.

One problem...that big ass smile on your face will scare the fish!


----------



## Whistu (May 15, 2021)

thanks all! I’m excited, this will be my last boat (until the next one).


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Give us some pics of the fresh water wash down. Have you used it enough to say if 3 gallons is enough. Seller is going with 3 gallons again on his new build so I would think it worked well? Hope you enjoy the new skiff sir


----------



## Whistu (May 15, 2021)

Mike Haydon said:


> Give us some pics of the fresh water wash down. Have you used it enough to say if 3 gallons is enough. Seller is going with 3 gallons again on his new build so I would think it worked well? Hope you enjoy the new skiff sir


Im not exactly sure what you mean?


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Whistu said:


> View attachment 175820
> View attachment 175821
> View attachment 175822
> View attachment 175823
> ...


love the colors. I might just do the same on my Skeeter. You sound very intimate with the boat and post you sent. She is beautiful, treat her right and she will take care of you..


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Whistu said:


> Im not exactly sure what you mean?


I was thinking the guy you bought it from had mentioned it in his new build he was going to have a 3 gallon fresh water wash down in the bow I believe. Do you have a house somewhere on the boat or an I mistaken?


----------



## Whistu (May 15, 2021)

Mike Haydon said:


> I was thinking the guy you bought it from had mentioned it in his new build he was going to have a 3 gallon fresh water wash down in the bow I believe. Do you have a house somewhere on the boat or an I mistaken?


I dont believe it has a freshwater washdown, but could be wrong. Im having a fence put up and driveway extension done at my house and the boat has been st my bids house and it has poured rain every day so between work, rain, and it not being at my house, ive barely even seen her!


----------



## Whistu (May 15, 2021)

mudd_minnow said:


> love the colors. I might just do the same on my Skeeter. You sound very intimate with the boat and post you sent. She is beautiful, treat her right and she will take care of you..


Yes, the color choice and design (IMO) is beautiful.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Whistu said:


> I dont believe it has a freshwater washdown, but could be wrong. Im having a fence put up and driveway extension done at my house and the boat has been st my bids house and it has poured rain every day so between work, rain, and it not being at my house, ive barely even seen her!


I had the wrong add I was reading from. But she is stunning sir! Looking forward to hearing how she performs. Your the first person I have heard of with the GTX or what ever Johnathan called this one.


----------



## Whistu (May 15, 2021)

Mike Haydon said:


> I had the wrong add I was reading from. But she is stunning sir! Looking forward to hearing how she performs. Your the first person I have heard of with the GTX or what ever Johnathan called this one.


Dont think it’s a GTX, similar Id guess. Im dying to get her out, just got to get good weather to install the trolling motor, depth finder, and battery chargers i got for her.


----------



## 904Kevin (Jan 2, 2021)

Nice, lean look.


----------

